
PewDiePie switches streams from YouTube to blockchain upstart DLive - hhs
https://deadline.com/2019/04/pewdiepie-switches-streams-from-youtube-to-blockchain-upstart-dlive-1202592217/
======
glitcherpwnsall
It feels like e-celebs are being paid insanely inflated sponsorship money at
the moment. The corporate world seems to be bending over backwards to give
people like Ninja, PewDiePie and so on as much money as possible.

~~~
hhs
Interesting view. There does seem to be a symbiosis-like relationship here. I
wonder if there's some type of systems theory that explains this?

------
ohiovr
What problem for video does blockchain solve?

~~~
hhs
Good question. From the article, it states, "DLive is built using Lino, a
fully blockchain protocol whose creators say offers enhanced transparency and
decentralization." But I wonder how, specifically, this will solve big
problems.

~~~
ohiovr
May have solved the problem of finding investors.

